# PS Alternative



## matausbayern (2. Januar 2013)

Weiss jemand eine AdobePhotoshop-Aternative? Keine "rundum-Bearbeitungen", sondern einfache Veränderungen von dunklen bzw. zu hellen Bildern? Auch Bildverkleinerungen oder das Anfertigen von Ausschnitten wäre super. 
Dafür den PS zu kaufen, ist mir allerdings zu teuer.


----------



## Sprint (2. Januar 2013)

Hängt von deinem System ab, aber für alle großen Systeme kostenlos erhältlich ist GIMP. Und ist noch bei Bedarf ähnlich leistungsstark wie PS.


----------



## matausbayern (2. Januar 2013)

Sprint hat gesagt.:


> Hängt von deinem System ab, aber für alle großen Systeme kostenlos erhältlich ist GIMP. Und ist noch bei Bedarf ähnlich leistungsstark wie PS.



Danke Sprint, das geht ja schnell mit der Antwort. Mein Pc läuft auf Windows. Da sollte Gimp laufen oder?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. Januar 2013)

Wie schon so oft hier im Forum empfohlen:
Schau dir unbedingt "Adobe Photoshop Lightroom" an. Ist eine wirklich tolle Software, die genau deinen Anforderungen gerecht werden sollte und viel viel weniger kostet, als das Monster "Adobe Photoshop".

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Sprint (3. Januar 2013)

Jep. Einfach mal nach GIMP googeln, dann solltest du schon auf der richtigen Seite landen.
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ich kann dir von Gimp nur abraten. Die Bedienung ist echt gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Eine andere Alternative wäre http://www.getpaint.net/

Viele Grüße


----------



## chmee (13. Januar 2013)

Wie im Artikel diskutiert ist diese Aktion unglücklich verlaufen und SO nicht gedacht. Es gibt KEIN offizielles Statement, dass es nun kostenlos wäre.

mfg chmee


----------



## derpfaff (17. Januar 2013)

Auch wenn die Frage schon ein paar Tage her ist, aber ich nutze sehr viel Paint.NET. Es bietet die von dir genannten Funktionen und auch Filter bzw. Effekte, man kann mit Ebenen arbeiten und PlugIns installieren.
Nur die Kanäle habe ich noch nicht gefunden, aber ich habe mal von einem Plugin gelesen, was dies ermöglichen soll.

Na ja, als kostenlose Alternative finde ich es völlig ausreichend und nicht zu komplex!

Gruß
derPfaff

EDIT: sehe gerade, dass die oben genannte Seite getpaint genau das von mir beschriebene Programm ist, sorry...


----------

